# What is the audio recording equivalent of a photography model release contract?



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

In the photography industry, the photographer and the person in the photograph can sign a document that formally establishes who owns what rights to that image, and how it can be used, etc.

There must be an equivalent contract to this for recording music or any kind of audio. Do you know what it is called, or what rules govern such recordings? The photography model release contract is heavily based in copyright law, and I assume audio recordings fall under similar rules?

For example if I meet some group of musicians and we agree that I record the audio of their performance, who owns the recording and can decide how to license its use? Are the rules the same or different if I capture a recording from a public place, such as a fireworks show or a freight train passing by?


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

There really isn't an equivalent AFAIK. When you do session or live work, you get paid your rate and no further contracts are needed. Your performance isn't protected like your likeness.

If you want to sell recordings you need to contact whoever owns the publishing of the song(s).


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's some copyright information from the government. Dunno if it's exactly what you're looking for or not. 

http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ50.pdf


----------



## ugnlol (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, I find it very strange if this does not have some sort of copyright law that you can use for it. Anything other would be very strange.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

And then there's this. 

Who Owns the Masters? Info every studio owner should know - Avid Pro Audio Community

Basically, if you own the recording studio and you record something for someone else and no written agreement was made at the time of recording, you own the master copy of the recording.


----------

